

EFF releases Privacy Badger an addon that algorithmically blocks online trackers - swartzcr
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/privacy-badger-10-blocks-sneakiest-kinds-online-tracking

======
jacquesm
You submitted this twice by accident.

